# Ginger or Mary Ann?



## bandit.45

I was watching a rerun of Gilligan's Island and forgot how hot the two single ladies were. 

Guys, if you had your choice, who would you choose to do the horizontal mambo with, Ginger or Mary Ann...and why?


----------



## Sunburn

Mary Ann

Ginger is high maintenance and acts the sexy only for attention, no follow through.


----------



## RClawson

Both at the same time.


----------



## Jellybeans

Ginger.

Oh wait. You're asking the men.
LOL


----------



## bandit.45

Mary Ann was my choice. It is inferred she is a virgin. I wanted to corrupt her. 

I still can't believe Gilligan didn't lure her into the jungle to knock coconuts.


----------



## bandit.45

Jellybeans said:


> Ginger.
> 
> Oh wait. You're asking the men.
> LOL


You need better hobbies woman.


----------



## Jellybeans

That's discrimination!

(Kidding). Lol.


----------



## bandit.45

RClawson said:


> Both at the same time.


No no! You have to choose.  No getting off easy on this one!


----------



## bandit.45

Jellybeans said:


> That's discrimination!
> 
> (Kidding). Lol.


Okay, let's turn it around....Gilligan or Professor?


----------



## Forest

Its always been Mary Ann for me. These days I'll admit Ginger really was a classic beauty/knockout, though. That one shimmery dress she has with the sequins or something -- great choice.


----------



## michzz

I think the professor was nailing them both and Mrs. Howell was coming onto Gilligan.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Why not both?


----------



## Pamvhv

Ginger! Mary Anne would want a longterm commitment.


----------



## youkiddingme

Seriously? Why do we have to choose? They are stranded on a desert island...... can't both be an option????


----------



## Eagle3

Mary Ann, Ginger was wearing nice gowns and always done up on a deserted island with guys looking like Skipper and Gilligan on it. Run from the hills on that one Bandit. She seemed to high maintenance to me.


----------



## youkiddingme

The question is not who do you want to marry? But who do you want to..... well, you know.


----------



## Eagle3

_The question is not who do you want to marry? But who do you want to..... well, you know._

My answer remains the same, Mary Ann still. As a young boy Eagle over here had a thing for a group of women thru my early TV years and Mary Ann was included. The others?

Marcia Brady, Thelma from Good Times, Kelly Kapowski, I even thought the cartoon chic JEM was hot (a young kid has no hang-ups). Yup as I read this I realize I should probably stop typing for a bit.


----------



## Counterfit

bandit.45 said:


> I was watching a rerun of Gilligan's Island and forgot how hot the two single ladies were.
> 
> Guys, if you had your choice, who would you choose to do the horizontal mambo with, Ginger or Mary Ann...and why?


Mary Ann...........:smthumbup:


----------



## Accipiter777

Mary Ann


----------



## Fozzy

When I was a kid, Ginger. Now? Mary Ann and it's not even a contest.


----------



## HardLanden

Mary Ann. I prefer the halter top and cutoffs look.


----------



## lenzi

Mary Ann for the relationship.

Ginger for the facial.


----------



## GusPolinski

bandit.45 said:


> I was watching a rerun of Gilligan's Island and forgot how hot the two single ladies were.
> 
> Guys, if you had your choice, who would you choose to do the horizontal mambo with, Ginger or Mary Ann...and why?


Why _OR_? Why not _*AND*_...?


----------



## Fozzy

Both were hot, but Ginger couldn't make a coconut cream pie to save her life.


----------



## Convection

That's like asking me to choose between double chocolate and triple chocolate ice cream: even with the "consolation" prize, I count myself a winner.

Have to choose? I like redheads, so I will stick with Ginger.



Jellybeans said:


> Ginger.
> 
> Oh wait. You're asking the men.
> LOL


Ha, that was awesome.


----------



## bandit.45

Runs like Dog said:


> Why not both?


Because this is my fvcking thread and you can't have both!


----------



## bandit.45

Pamvhv said:


> Ginger! Mary Anne would want a longterm commitment.


Pam I didn't know you were a dude.


----------



## bandit.45

youkiddingme said:


> Seriously? Why do we have to choose? They are stranded on a desert island...... can't both be an option????


No! Choose. And give a reason.


----------



## bandit.45

lenzi said:


> Mary Ann for the relationship.
> 
> Ginger for the facial.


OMG! :rofl:


----------



## bandit.45

GusPolinski said:


> Why _OR_? Why not _*AND*_...?


Entitled much? Hmm?

Choose!


----------



## moto164

Mary Ann.!! In every poll I've seen Mary Ann wins hands down.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Mary Ann ... I prefer women who are more down to earth.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## over20

bandit.45 said:


> Okay, let's turn it around....Gilligan or Professor?


Professor..older men have more to offer...


----------



## roostr

Ginger hands down, with that seductive voice, but my real fantasy has to go with Samantha on Bewitched......sweet


----------



## roostr

over20 said:


> Professor..older men have more to offer...


Now that's a very good answer, especially to a guy in his 50's reading it


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

over20 said:


> Professor..older men have more to offer...


Wait a sec ... you changed your answer!!  No take-backs!


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

roostr said:


> Ginger hands down, with that seductive voice, but my real fantasy has to go with Samantha on Bewitched......sweet


Now Samantha was hot ...


----------



## Fozzy

Samantha didn't hold a candle to Jeannie.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Fozzy said:


> Samantha didn't hold a candle to Jeannie.


You know I would go with Jeannie ... she was a beautiful, well endowed blonde ... but just a tad to ditsy for my tastes.


----------



## Fozzy

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> You know I would go with Jeannie ... she was a beautiful, well endowed blonde ... but just a tad to ditsy for my tastes.


But the see through pants.....


----------



## RClawson

bandit.45 said:


> No no! You have to choose.  No getting off easy on this one!


he said getting off. huh huh huh huh huh


----------



## over20

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Wait a sec ... you changed your answer!!  No take-backs!



Yes I did,..I couldn't decide at first....LOL......and your quick on your toes..


----------



## I Notice The Details

I think I want to get into Mary Ann's little shorts for sure....she is down to earth and low maintenance.


----------



## murphy5

Mary Ann. You can see her on Fox news "the five" at 5 o'clock!


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Mary Ann
then Ginger
then the Professor.

In that order.
Why? Because Mary Ann can get it started with cutesy stuff then when I'm ruffled and feeling like a sexpot I can move to Ginger who seems like she's always ready to party.Then when I need real satisfaction I can go find the professor


----------



## Jellybeans

roostr said:


> Ginger hands down, with that seductive voice, but my real fantasy has to go with Samantha on Bewitched......sweet


Haha. Great answer.


----------



## arbitrator

*How about Mrs. Thurston Howell III? ~ in the event of a rescue she had more money, and she'd probably be so much more grateful for the attention!*


----------



## Runs like Dog

Dawn Wells is a HUGE stoner, FYI


----------



## I Notice The Details

Runs like Dog said:


> Dawn Wells is a HUGE stoner, FYI


RunsLikeDog, I did not know that. Ginger is looking more attractive now.


----------



## movealong

Ginger. I love the country girl next door thing Mary Ann had going on, but going ten toes up and ten toes down with Ginger looked like it would be a helluva ride.


----------



## I Notice The Details

movealong said:


> ..... but going ten toes up and ten toes down with Ginger looked like it would be a helluva ride.


I like that expression. I might use it if you don't mind :smthumbup:


----------



## Lordhavok

Ginger, mary got on my nerves. Ginger just seems to me the type that would let me violate her in more ways than mary would. Mary seems vanilla.


----------



## chillymorn

smoke a fat one then bang the $hit of of maryann!

20yrs ago maybe now I'd fall asleep if I smoked a fattie!


for the ladies..... Gilligan or the skipper?

Thurstan has the money but has ed. the professor over anlyises everthing and you would fall asleep waiting for him to decide wich position would be best.


----------



## Racer

Ginger...


----------



## ScarletBegonias

chillymorn said:


> smoke a fat one then bang the $hit of of maryann!
> 
> 20yrs ago maybe now I'd fall asleep if I smoked a fattie!
> 
> 
> for the ladies..... Gilligan or the skipper?
> 
> Thurstan has the money but has ed. the professor over anlyises everthing and you would fall asleep waiting for him to decide wich position would be best.


eeewwww no skipper. I'd do gilligan's dopey ass before getting desperate enough for the skipper.


----------



## chillymorn

ScarletBegonias said:


> eeewwww no skipper. I'd do gilligan's dopey ass before getting desperate enough for the skipper.


I heard the skipper is hung!


----------



## ScarletBegonias

chillymorn said:


> I heard the skipper is hung!


pfft no matter,there is zero attraction there.


----------



## Aspydad

Major crush on Mary Ann when I was a kid - one of the reasons I used to watch the show. As a look back at what she looked liked back then I now realize why I may have been attracted to my wife as they looked very similar.


----------



## bandit.45

I lusted after Dawn Wells because she always wore those little midriff shirts that showed off her belly button. She had a nice ass and hips and seemed much fitter overall than Tina Louise. Tina was pretty but it looked like she really had to work for it.


----------



## arbitrator

Lordhavok said:


> *Ginger, Mary Ann got on my nerves.*


*Ginger or Mary Ann, either one, could get on my "nerve" any day! And stay there as long as they wanted!*


----------



## bandit.45

arbitrator said:


> *How about Mrs. Thurston Howell III? ~ in the event of a rescue she had more money, and she'd probably be so much more grateful for the attention!*


Lovey is a cougar. Someone said she was after Gilligan and I would agree. 

I think Thurston was bedding Ginger. He was her secret sugar daddy.


----------



## bandit.45

ScarletBegonias said:


> Mary Ann
> then Ginger
> then the Professor.
> 
> In that order.
> Why? Because Mary Ann can get it started with cutesy stuff then when I'm ruffled and feeling like a sexpot I can move to Ginger who seems like she's always ready to party.Then when I need real satisfaction I can go find the professor


I'm thinking you should do a foursome with all of them. I'd film that.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Thurston...*shudder* gross.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

bandit.45 said:


> I'm thinking you should do a foursome with all of them. I'd film that.


foursomes are so awkward and weird LOL no thanks


----------



## arbitrator

bandit.45 said:


> Lovey is a cougar. Someone said she was after Gilligan and I would agree.
> 
> I think Thurston was bedding Ginger. He was her secret sugar daddy.


*Right on, Bandito!

No wonder poor "Ol' Lovey" never got no lovin'!*


----------



## chillymorn

I looked up ginger and maryann.

ginger did not age well.

maryann aged very nice.


----------



## over20

chillymorn said:


> I heard the skipper is hung!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Is he even alive?


----------



## tom67

over20 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Is he even alive?


I think he would be 102 now.


----------



## GTdad

tom67 said:


> I think he would be 102 now.


I think Ginger and Mary Ann are the only ones still living.

You know Ginger is 80 now? Damn, that makes me feel old, too.

Oh, and put me in the Mary Ann column.


----------



## omgitselaine

GTdad said:


> I
> 
> Oh, and put me in the Mary Ann column.


I as well  !


----------



## SadSamIAm

chillymorn said:


> I looked up ginger and maryann.
> 
> ginger did not age well.
> 
> maryann aged very nice.


Tough to age well when they were stuck out on that tropical island with no sun screen.


----------



## Runs like Dog

GTdad said:


> I think Ginger and Mary Ann are the only ones still living.
> 
> You know Ginger is 80 now? Damn, that makes me feel old, too.


----------



## GTdad

Oh sh*t, now I'm the factoid guy.

The fact is, I know so few facts that I need to trot them out when I have the opportunity.


----------



## lenzi

SadSamIAm said:


> Tough to age well when they were stuck out on that tropical island with no sun screen.


I thought they got rescued. :scratchhead:


----------



## bandit.45

over20 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Is he even alive?


Alan Hale...

No he croaked from cancer back in the 90s. I think Bob Denver might still be kicking.


----------



## GusPolinski

bandit.45 said:


> Entitled much? Hmm?
> 
> Choose!


OK, OK... Mary Ann.

And _then_ Ginger.


----------



## SadSamIAm

lenzi said:


> I thought they got rescued. :scratchhead:


Not for many seasons ... I mean years!!!


----------



## over20

bandit.45 said:


> Alan Hale...
> 
> No he croaked from cancer back in the 90s. I think Bob Denver might still be kicking.


Nah....WAY to skinny for me ....I always thought he looked effeminate looking....


----------



## tom67

I watched the reruns of this when I was a kid this is the pilot episode of it takes a thief mucho hotties here although they are all as old as my mom now:scratchhead:

It Takes a Thief (Pilot) 1 of 11 - YouTube

And Robert Wagner for the ladies, just don't go boating with him.


----------



## chillymorn

I thought bob denver died not so long ago.


----------



## bandit.45

chillymorn said:


> I thought bob denver died not so long ago.


2005 per Wikipedia.


----------



## arbitrator

*All major Gilligan's Island cast characters are now deceased with the exception of Tina Louise(Ginger) and Dawn Wells(Mary Ann).*


----------



## Ikaika

Mary Ann, hands down. Would not even give Ginger a thought. And the opening and closing scene of the island, that island is right off the coast of the side of the island I live on. A hike behind my house and you can see it. It is a research island. Also if you look closely at the opening intro to the first season, you will see the flag at half staff. It was filmed shortly after the JFK assassination.


----------



## chillymorn

drerio said:


> Mary Ann, hands down. Would not even give Ginger a thought. And the opening and closing scene of the island, that island is right off the coast of the side of the island I live on. A hike behind my house and you can see it. It is a research island. Also if you look closely at the opening intro to the first season, you will see the flag at half staff. It was filmed shortly after the JFK assassination.


all thoes year you could see the Island and you never rescued them.....shame on you.


----------



## Ikaika

chillymorn said:


> all thoes year you could see the Island and you never rescued them.....shame on you.



I guess I should have saved Marry Ann


----------



## Blossom Leigh

GusPolinski said:


> OK, OK... Mary Ann.
> 
> And _then_ Ginger.


three hour tour...


----------



## chillymorn

drerio said:


> I guess I should have saved Marry Ann


thurstan would have been my choice probabaly get a big reward$$$$$$


----------



## murphy5

bob Denver was supposed to be an epic stoner


----------



## jld

GTdad said:


> Oh sh*t, now I'm the factoid guy.
> 
> The fact is, I know so few facts that I need to trot them out when I have the opportunity.


----------



## jld

ScarletBegonias said:


> eeewwww no skipper. I'd do gilligan's dopey ass before getting desperate enough for the skipper.


:rofl:


----------



## krismimo

bandit.45 said:


> I was watching a rerun of Gilligan's Island and forgot how hot the two single ladies were.
> 
> Guys, if you had your choice, who would you choose to do the horizontal mambo with, Ginger or Mary Ann...and why?


Aww man I have to choose? why not both? DUH (Jk) sorry being nosey


----------



## Ripper

I would chose Mary Ann, but at this point it looks like she will be pulling a train, so.......Ginger it is.


----------



## Wolf1974

Ginger first then Mary Ann. I would need to take more time with Mary


----------



## barbados

I want Mrs, howell, C'mon you know Thurston ain't keeping her happy ! 

Sorry CWI, I'm sure the Howell's have an open marriage !


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho




----------



## I Notice The Details

JustSomeGuyWho said:


>


MaryAnn is a sweetie, but Ginger is looking better and better, now that I see her picture again.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Ginger is too tall.I'd feel like a shrimpy little troll under a bridge next to her. lol can't get sexy around someone who invokes those types of feelings


----------



## I Notice The Details

But Scarlett, she is not tall when she lays down...


----------



## ScarletBegonias

haha ok I didn't have my manbrain turned on to think about that point


----------



## Lordhavok

Going to stick with my original decision with ginger. I'm with lenzi on this one, ginger just seems the type to me that would take it in the face.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

In the spirit of things I watched an old clip of Gilligan's island. Definitely go with Mary Ann, she is way perkier ... I think she would have been a blast in bed. Too much diva in Ginger for me.

In real life Dawn Wells aged a LOT better than Tina Louise


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Hate to do this to the Ginger fans but ...


----------



## Lordhavok

now that was just uncalled for


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

This is Mary Ann doing her best Ginger impersonation ...


----------



## Jetranger

Mary Ann. Provided she was the kind of farm girl who enjoys romps in the hay as opposed to crossing herself every 30 seconds.


----------



## chillymorn

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Hate to do this to the Ginger fans but ...


is that ET or yoda?


----------



## ScarletBegonias

sometimes aging can be so cruel...made even more cruel by adding too much plastic surgery.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

chillymorn said:


> JustSomeGuyWho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to do this to the Ginger fans but ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that ET or yoda?
Click to expand...

Gollum with a wig. My precious.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## ScarletBegonias

seems to me Mary Ann aged gracefully


----------



## I Notice The Details

OH MY.....change my vote back to Mary Ann!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## I Notice The Details

chillymorn said:


> is that ET or yoda?


OMG!!!!!!! This picture is not good!


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

I Notice The Details said:


> OH MY.....change my vote back to Mary Ann!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


No takebacks dude ... you're stuck with your original answer


----------



## I Notice The Details

My original answer was Mary Ann...but then I heard she was a pot head. Maybe that is why she aged so well?????? :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Ripper

The Wall takes no prisoners.










They need to clone Kate Beckinsale before its too late.


----------



## roostr

I believe this is the picture we should be using.........


----------



## SamuraiJack

Mary Anne all the way...

As boys, we would have arguements about this...silly boys.


----------



## FormerSelf

I think most guys probably would like a Mary Ann with a Ginger mind.


----------



## SpinDaddy

Mary Ann. A gal that can bake a good pie is priceless.


----------



## ElCanario

Eagle3 said:


> _The question is not who do you want to marry? But who do you want to..... well, you know._
> 
> My answer remains the same, Mary Ann still. As a young boy Eagle over here had a thing for a group of women thru my early TV years and Mary Ann was included. The others?
> 
> Marcia Brady, *Thelma from Good Times*, Kelly Kapowski, I even thought the cartoon chic JEM was hot (a young kid has no hang-ups). Yup as I read this I realize I should probably stop typing for a bit.


Oh, my God, yes!

As for the original question - Mary Ann.


----------



## Hello_Im_Maddie

Both on a platter . But I always had a thing for Mary Anne. Yum


----------



## jorgegene

Mary Anne.

Because I'm a sucker for women with pig tails or braids.


----------



## ocotillo

I was in in engineering office 20+ years ago when this question went through. (I guess everyone must have been really bored...)

It was funny because almost every single Anglo said, "Mary Ann" and almost every single Hispanic said, "Ginger."


----------

